# New service



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

Service I just built for ks gas


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Where's the rest of it?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats not a service.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the barb wire. I hate to be picky, but why the shorter strut on the bottom? Bad planning?


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

Its the same length and they will do the rest


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it really hi or is is the pic?


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

The road is about 4 foot below that pasture


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Thats not a service.


Why is that?


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

I know the service is the conductors and equipment from the utility. Damn nit pickers


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Open Delta said:


> I know the service is the conductors and equipment from the utility. Damn nit pickers


 

Damn nit pickers.

Time for a Spoonerism........Damn Pit Knickers !:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Open Delta said:


> Why is that?


Check out the definition of service.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Check out the definition of service.


Looks like one to me .

Service. The conductors and equipment for delivering electric
energy from the serving utility to the wiring system of
the premises served.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Damn nit pickers.
> 
> Time for a Spoonerism........Dam nose Pickers !:laughing:


Fixed it for you...:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a meterpan on top of conduit. Where's the beef ?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like one to me .
> 
> Service. The conductors and equipment for delivering electric
> energy from the serving utility to the wiring system of
> the premises served.


 
Holy crap, I was viewing from my phone and I could only see the meter. Now I see there is a disconnect with it.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

sooooo is that in downtown Kansas.....:whistling2:


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

Its in oklahoma it would have been better if it was in ks. That was the best we could do with the materials we had the contractor wanted to get everything himself and acted like an ass the whole time so he helped put it together and said it was good enough so we hauled ass out of there. We wont be doing business with him again I like to make the plans for our own builds.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats a whole lotta dirt for 2 - 4x4 posts :laughing:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Open Delta said:


> Its in oklahoma it would have been better if it was in ks. That was the best we could do with the materials we had the contractor wanted to get everything himself and acted like an ass the whole time so he helped put it together and said it was good enough so we hauled ass out of there. We wont be doing business with him again I like to make the plans for our own builds.



The contractor could have at least taken 10 minutes to dress up the tops of the posts before setting them to at show he cared a little. Your POCO does not require PT boards across the posts? My last commercial 3-phase service i used PT 8X8's and PT 2X6's between them for support. The 8X8's were not required but it was installed next to a high traffic flow area so i opted for the larger posts for support if ever hit by a vehicle.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks like one to me .
> 
> Service. The conductors and equipment for delivering electric
> energy from the serving utility to the wiring system of
> the premises served.



I see where the power gets TO the meter. (Forgetting that coming in the middle of the bottom is poor planning....)

I don't see it LEAVING anywhere. :no:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

No final pics? Curious of what supports the conduit?


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I see where the power gets TO the meter. (Forgetting that coming in the middle of the bottom is poor planning....)
> 
> I don't see it LEAVING anywhere. :no:


Not poor planning on my part I just did what they wanted.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Holy crap, I was viewing from my phone and I could only see the meter. Now I see there is a disconnect with it.


I didn't see it either lol


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Open Delta said:


> Not poor planning on my part I just did what they wanted.


The poco does the same here, I've never seen them strap their pipes on undergrounds


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

*352.30*

What about complying with 352.30?

Also, an expansion coupling seems that it would be in order.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What about complying with 352.30?
> 
> Also, an expansion coupling seems that it would be in order.


What about 90.2 (b) (5)?


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

Authority having jurisdiction already passed it.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Open Delta said:


> Authority having jurisdiction already passed it.


That's all that really counts. Well that and getting paid.


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

nolabama said:


> That's all that really counts. Well that and getting paid.


Got that as well


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Open Delta said:


> Authority having jurisdiction already passed it.


That means nothing here.. the ET nit-pickers always have final say.. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

GEC and rods, or some other electrode option?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I always install a minni where their pipe will strap, otherwise nothing will ever get put on. Most of the time the customer has no idea who does what and i would get blamed.


----------

